# Rewound Pancake Armatures



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

With Allan Galanco not rewinding armatures any more now the DC HOmotors shop is closed as well who does that leave us with?


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

*re-wound arms*

you are left with the best in my opinion tjetsgrig
set many records, quality work and fair prices
have been dealing with him for 4 yrs. no
problems fast stuff reach out to him you 
wil not be sorry.

mac


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

DC closes his site every summer. Unless something has changed, I would expect him to be opening it again this fall.

I have used both tjetsgrig YellowJacket Performance arms and DC's. Both are great performing arms. I have not been dissapointed with anything I have used from either.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yellow Jacket, Jim builds killer arms, I have a couple, one is a custom 17 ohm outlaw Tjet arm for a fray style car that is a rocket. His drag race arms are truly amazing.

Boosted


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

ran sgrig and galinko stuff,both do great work and have nothing but good reviews for both.Talked to alan a few days ago for a while and whenhe gets hisgarage done he may start winding again but no more ready to run chassis like he used to sell.I have a stash of galinko stuff nd found it to be incredible and set records on my strip with his 5 lam giant killer.Also alan made quads,which im not sue nyone has perfected the necessary talent for swapping out the shafts on xcellerator arms to make them fit tjet gearplates.jmho here.Remmber,theres room for everyone inthis hobby and be glad we got em!
Christian


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words fellas!! Yes, I do pancakes, motors, chassis and custom builds! My fastest scale 1/4 mile run with a tjet is 0.299 sec e.t. @ 80.05 mph. So yeah, I build pancakes!!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

tjetsgrig said:


> Thanks for all the kind words fellas!! Yes, I do pancakes, motors, chassis and custom builds! My fastest scale 1/4 mile run with a tjet is 0.299 sec e.t. @ 80.05 mph. So yeah, I build pancakes!!!
> 
> Jim Sgrig


Pretty fly for a white guy.
Chris "Daves not here!" Rolph


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Wait a second...

You mean a 1/64 scale quarter mile, at an ACTUAL 80 miles per hour???

That's crazy&#55357;&#56882;&#55357;&#56882;&#55357;&#56882;

I'm not sure my old beater truck will go that fast unless its downhill, and its full sized!!


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Yellow Jackets*

Some Very Nice Arms!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

leonus said:


> Wait a second...
> 
> You mean a 1/64 scale quarter mile, at an ACTUAL 80 miles per hour???
> 
> ...


Yup Yup,our last timing session I had both a galinko super 5 lam and a sgrig .2 arm chassis both hit 79 mph and would have been faster but I had a bit too much downforce from the rail height.And don't forget we do this in less than 25 feet.........
Dragjet


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow...

Just wondering, do have any idea how many rpms you are turning at that speed?

Must be ridiculous, like 40k or something...or more...


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah crazy speed, but let me put it in a more realistic light for the casual / stock chassis drag racer. I built the Buick for the drag contest that Sgrig held. My car ran 32+ mph on Jims track with poly mags & a 6 ohm arm. During my testing on my track with 15+ foot straightaway, I launched it hard and before I could let off the controller, and with all the brake I had, dialed into the controller, the car flew through the 15+ feet on the track and another 5 feet in the air to slam into the garage door before I let off the trigger, I have pretty good reflexes, & this car was way ahead of me. 

That 32 mph is faster than most in-lines down the straights, Jims & Drag's 80 mph runs have to be insane & are really hard to conceive for most of us. I know the Buick I built is tons faster than any pancake I have ever built in my life, and also very short in terms of speed compared to the big runners.

Boosted


----------

